# ive seen this done...how?



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey guys ive seen a picture of a nissan maxima with tail lights that were red and clear, somehow they took out the yellow for the turn signals..i was wondering if anyone heres eer done that, if so how is it done?


----------



## Evolution-Autodesign (Dec 9, 2002)

What year is your Maxima? If it's a 97-99 then you can do it at home. It involves heating up the taillight to soften the glue holding the lense on. You can then separate the lense from the housing, remove the yellow reflector and replace it with a piece of flourescent light reflector found at home depot. There are quite a few people on www.maxima.org that offer this service. I'd recommend having one of them do it. It's too easy to crack the lense if you try and do it yourself.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

wow, i cant believe someone actually posted back, time is odd to me and yesterday seemed like a year ago so i feel as if ive posted this 300 million days ago...

heres the deal though, i actually dont have a maxima, i saw this done on a maxima, i have an 88 sentra with tail lights similar to a maximas, if you go to my homepage youll see what i mean...

since they are so similar i thought it could be done to mine...


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

i know what your talking about.....its not that really hard....just kinda mess with it in a easy way....and you'll figur it out...on my 92 i had a yellow cover too i just broke it off...


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

I don't think you can do that to your sentra. On the maximas the outter taillights have a clear housing with another yellow insert that makes the yellow color. what we do is open the lights, remove that yellow insert and put in a clear insert behind the clear outter housing. on the 95-96 maximas and probably your sentra the outter housing is actually colored yellow. sorry.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok thanks guys!


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

i dont know...my friend has a 93 b12 and i looked at it and i think they can be done....just look at them to be sure...


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

91-94 is b13, b12 is 87-90

check out my sig, and let me know!


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

it's hard to see from the pictures. you need to get closer pictures. but just look at the lense. is the yellow color coming from the outside lense material, or is it a clear outside lense with a yellow insert?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ill check tommorroe but im pretty sue its colored lense


----------

